# ligne téléphonique analogique, modem ISDN, ça marche?



## frutapao (20 Août 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'ai récupéré un modem-routeur wifi ISDN et j'aurais voulu savoir s'il existait un moyen de l'utiliser sur une ligne analogique. 

L'appareil en question est un Speedport W 500 de chez T-Com (un FAI allemand) et ce serait pour l'installer chez mon amie qui a un FAI Luxembourgeois (Luxembourg OnLine). 
Le but du jeu et de profiter du wifi car pour l'instant elle est "cablée" et ne peut donc pas profiter de l'aspect nomade de son MacBook. 

Est-il possible de brancher l'appareil en réseau au modem non-wifi actuellement utilisé et d'utiliser le wifi du nouvel appareil? (donc l'internet arriverait dans le modem-routeur non-wifi déjà en place qui serait lié au second possèdant le wifi et de là l'internet serait diffusé via wifi) 

Le tout est de savoir si la cohabitation ISDN/Analogique est possible...

Voilà, j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Août 2007)

frutapao a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; un modem-routeur wifi ISDN et j'aurais voulu savoir s'il existait un moyen de l'utiliser sur une ligne analogique.
> 
> ...



Normalement, il faut une ligne ISDN comme celle des P&T luxos.

Chez France Telecom, c'est le r&#233;seau RNIS.


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Août 2007)

ce qui est encore différent d'une connection en RTC


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Août 2007)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> ce qui est encore différent d'une connection en RTC



Oui, de plus, si j'ai bonne mémoire, Luxembourg Online est un fournisseur de télé par câble qui propose une option Internet haut débit sur le câble.


----------



## frutapao (20 Août 2007)

Donc si je comprend bien, comme la ligne en place et qui est actuellement utilis&#233;e n'est pas isdn, je ne peux pas utiliser le modem/routeur wifi qu'on m'a offert???

Aucun moyen?

M&#234;me en le branchant au 1er modem/routeur d&#233;j&#224; en place (genre: "prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique analogique" -> "modem/routeur non-wifi analogique" -> "modem/routeur wifi isdn" -> "MacBook")???????

Le "nouveau" modem/routeur ne servirait que d'&#233;metteur wifi en somme. C'est possible &#231;a?

Et Luxembourg Online fait aussi de l'internet par c&#226;ble mais ce n'est pas le cas ici, l'adsl passe par la ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique classique (analogique)

Euh.... c'est quoi une connexion en RTC????


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Août 2007)

frutapao a dit:


> .... c'est quoi une connexion en RTC????



Une ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique classique ... 

le W-500, c'est un Zyxel ?


----------



## frutapao (20 Août 2007)

W500 un Zyxel? je sais pas... mais je ne pense pas car sur la boite, il y a juste écris T-Com Speedport W 500...

donc voilà....


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Août 2007)

frutapao a dit:


> W500 un Zyxel? je sais pas... mais je ne pense pas car sur la boite, il y a juste écris T-Com Speedport W 500...
> 
> donc voilà....



Je ne connais pas trop ce matériel.

Ce que tu peux regarder, c'est de vérifier que tes deux modems sont bien des routeurs/commutateurs ouswitchs (qu'ils ont aux moins deux prises ethernet chacun). 

Dans ce cas, tu pourrais tenter d'en transformer un en pont en y désactivant la distribution des adresses IP (fonction DHCP). 

Les relier tous les deux par un câble Ethernet. Bien sur ne pas connecter le modem ISDN à une prise téléphonique. 

Et finalement activer la fonction WIFI du W-500 pour s'y connecter.

Mais ne connaissant pas tes modems/routeurs, je ne pourrais pas t'aider pour les paramétrages. Il faudra fouiller dans les documentations.


Edit: Désolé, mais pour ce soir c'est terminé, je vais me rendre à mon rendez-vous du "bal des deux draps blancs".  A demain la compagnie.


----------



## frutapao (21 Août 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Ce que tu peux regarder, c'est de vérifier que tes deux modems sont bien des routeurs/commutateurs ouswitchs (qu'ils ont aux moins deux prises ethernet chacun).
> 
> Dans ce cas, tu pourrais tenter d'en transformer un en pont en y désactivant la distribution des adresses IP (fonction DHCP).
> 
> ...





Merci Mleroux !!!! c'est de ça que je parlais! (je dois juste vérifier qu'ils ont 2 prises ethernet et le reste)
Donc cette manip est théoriquement possible et si ça marche, mon amie pourra enfin profiter d'internet ailleurs que sur son bureau! elle pourra surfer devant la télé, en faisant la vaisselle  ou en faisant pipi .

Je vais voir si la documentation va m'aider pour réaliser tout ça.

Le seul truc dommage c'est qu'elle aura 2 boites moches au lieu d'une seule mais c'est pas grave.


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Août 2007)

frutapao a dit:


> Merci Mleroux !!!! c'est de &#231;a que je parlais! (je dois juste v&#233;rifier qu'ils ont 2 prises ethernet et le reste)
> Donc cette manip est th&#233;oriquement possible et si &#231;a marche, mon amie pourra enfin profiter d'internet ailleurs que sur son bureau! elle pourra surfer devant la t&#233;l&#233;, en faisant la vaisselle  ou en faisant pipi .
> 
> Je vais voir si la documentation va m'aider pour r&#233;aliser tout &#231;a.
> ...



&#231;a fait tout de m&#234;me beaucoup de "si" pour que &#231;a fonctionne. Il est aussi possible de jeter un coup d'oeil du cot&#233; des modems/routeurs Wifi ADSL qui ne sont plus tr&#232;s chers.

Les avantages en seront la simplicit&#233; de branchement, de param&#233;trage et d'administration et effectivement la limitation du nombre de bo&#238;tiers.

Tu peux aussi regarder du cot&#233; des bornes Airport encore plus ch&#232;res mai plus performantes et surtout plus esth&#233;tiques.


----------



## frutapao (21 Août 2007)

C'est vrai que le seul avantage de mon cas c'est de n'avoir pas à débourser 1  

D'un autre coté les inconvénients sont assez nombreux et les nombreux "si" me font un peu peur...

Je pense que je vais tenter le coup et si cela ne marche pas, j'irai acheter une autre borne wifi. 

J'en profite pour demander si vous avez des modems/routeurs wifi pas chers et de qualité à me conseiller et quels points je dois regarder si j'en achète un.


MERCIIIIIII 


(ou alors j'achète une borne Airport pour moi et j'installe mon actuel routeur wifi qui marche très bien chez elle....)


----------

